# Would you guys make fun of me if I bought this guitar?



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

By the way, I am a 30 year old male.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yes, but it's the fretboard inlay not the name.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's actually pretty cool.

If it plays well, rock it!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Since you didn't get it in pink, no.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

If it feels right in your hands and you like the looks, yours is the only opinion that matters since yours is the only wallet being emptied


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is a version I "Photoshopped" the flowers and Venus badge out of. I also have shown the original again. I think this guitar is pretty bad ass without the flowers. I don't know if you guys agree, but the body style to me looks just like a LP Junior DC.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

I think it looks alright. I even like the inlay. That said, is the entire body and headstock covered some sort of inlay material? 
I don't like the Daisy Rock on the headstock, though. It looks like a cheap afterthought. It's placed wrong between the tuners. Like someone just pushed the 'centre' button in CAD and called it a day. Also, the plain black doesn't really fit the feel of the rest of the guitar. Should be like silver on black or something.

Then again, this is coming from the guy who's still considering the purchase of a florescent pink warlock.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

It has a pearloid top on it. The flowers are tasteful for a women in my opinion but too "flowery" for a dude. I would only go as far as the "Tree of Life" on a Epiphone Sheraton's headstock.

I really like the shape and layout of this guitar. I'm thinking of seeing if Precision Guitars would build up one of these for me.

Here is the website for it: http://www.daisyrock.ca/products/electric-guitars-basses/elite-venus/elite-venus


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I play the one on the left and it rocks good. Got it for $850. A steal.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'll make only three comments:

1. its a very nice looking guitar!

2. it you like it, it plays good and sounds great...then nobody here should matter
and
3. how is the fretboard inlay any different than any PRS?

if you bought it...enjoy it!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like it. If it plays good and sounds good, rock it, man.

Don't put so much emphasis on misplaced ideas about appearance. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

What about something like this? No alterations necessary and likely similar in price. http://www.rondomusic.com/cetihum2ts1.html


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd rather see that in the hands of someone who can play than a '59 Gold Top in a glass case.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

How you express your sexuality is your business, man.


j/k!

other than the name on the headstock it isn't bad....not my taste, but not much worse than a lot of blinged out gaudy PRS's.:stirpot:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

I like it (not as is though). Like you said, LP DCJ.
Your photoshopped image is what I'd shoot for,
minus the 'daisy rock' logo. I'd probably change the 
colour too. or eliminate the spackle look somehow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

It also depends on how you see yourself.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

The manufacturer proudly calls itself "The Girl-Guitar Company". You're just NOT gonna get a pass from everyone for playing it, but per Johnny Cash's song you can change your name to Sue and be proud of it all.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't forget your purse!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Couldnt care less. Do what you want! Pretty sure more than one male bought the squier hello kitty strats


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I actually really dig the look, I would just have to get rid of the name on the headstock though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Daisy Rock certainly make some axes intended to appeal to 12 year-old girls (e.g., the Mojo Jojo guitar), but they make some decent instruments whose characteristics include not only decorative things appealing to a different aesthetic, but also lighter weight, sometimes smaller neck scale, and sometimes different neck profiles for smaller hands. On the other hand, you don't see anyone calling a Fender Mustang or Duo-Sonic a "girl guitar" or dissing a male player because they choose one.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

dcole said:


> Here is a version I "Photoshopped" the flowers and Venus badge out of. I also have shown the original again. I think this guitar is pretty bad ass without the flowers. I don't know if you guys agree, but the body style to me looks just like a LP Junior DC.


I like the look of Daisy Rock guitars. I agree about the fretboard inlay. Better without it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Myself, I'm not offended by the inlay, but I think I'd find it unnecessarily distracting, and an impediment to playing, after so many years of simple dot inlay.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Myself, I'm not offended by the inlay, but I think I'd find it unnecessarily distracting, and an impediment to playing, after so many years of simple dot inlay.


I never understand this comment. Fretboard inlays are for audiences, side dots are for the player. I have never been playing and looked at the actual board to see where I am. YMMV.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Meh, some of us get lost more easily. :sSig_busted:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I never understand this comment. Fretboard inlays are for audiences, side dots are for the player. I have never been playing and looked at the actual board to see where I am. YMMV.


well, youre better than me, I frequently look at the fretboard to get my bearings.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I am not into the looks of that guitar at all, but thanks for posting it.



Hamstrung said:


> What about something like this? No alterations necessary and likely similar in price. http://www.rondomusic.com/cetihum2ts1.html


- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the replies guys. Most seem to think its all right and there are others that have told me to remember my purse, but man I think that guitar is cool. I only play in my bedroom anyways, so it don't really matter what it looks like as long as it feels good in my hands.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Going commando and wearing lulu lemon yoga pants improves the tone and sustain of this guitar.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

Isn't this the same thing? Not that there's anything wrong with the Daisy Rock, I have seen a few I liked...:smile-new:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wouldn't make fun of the OP if he played a 2nd hand First Act guitar from Radio Shack bought at a garage sale for $40, but could nail any Satriani tune I named. I _*would*_ make fun of the OP if he had spent 5 figures on an actual 50's Strat but could only play Smoke on the Water...poorly.

Play what lets you learn and rock. That's all that matters.

Incidentally one of these days I just _gotta _get myself a Hamer guitar. I mean, its spelt wrong and all, but they ARE well made.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd play it. 

I'd probably refinish it but the guitar itself is perfectly fine.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That is gorgeous. Do they make it left handed? 



overdriven1 said:


> Isn't this the same thing? Not that there's anything wrong with the Daisy Rock, I have seen a few I liked...:smile-new:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dcole said:


> That is gorgeous. Do they make it left handed?


A quick google search and the answer is yes.

Here is an example. It is not the "amber"/honey colour of the one in the pic but it appears to be a similar model.

http://www.adirondackguitar.com/lefty/hamer/archtop.htm










These are great looking guitars!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My hamer usa is in the top 3 guitars ive owned or played. Do want another!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I know a guy that has a sparkly pink Daisy Rock and he loves it.
He's a big burly family guy, too. He sort of bought it for his daughter who was still a toddler at the time. She might not ever get it.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

dcole said:


> By the way, I am a 30 year old male.


I have to say that I quite like the look of that - maybe the fretboard inlay is a bit over the top, but what the hey.

Having said that, I would definitely make fun of you for playing it - because that's what we do. :sFun_cheerleader2::sCh_odie: 

Neil


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

It sure is different. If it plays and feels right then I would get it.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I would not make fun of you. I think its cute. 



dcole said:


> By the way, I am a 30 year old male.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I think you may just have!



bluesmostly said:


> I would not make fun of you. I think its cute.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Brother, this was my first guitar:









That Daisy Rock is downright RUGGED compared to that. With a refinished headstock (and MAYBE new fret markers, though it doesn't seem much worse than the 'tree of life' ones) it could be a downright beautiful guitar.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

There must be an easier way to tell your parents you're gay. 

<jk>

As someone else posted, it looks like a Hamer. But blingier. Not a fan of the bling.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Brother, this was my first guitar:


How much did Disney and Washburn pay you to take that thing off their hands.


:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> How much did Disney and Washburn pay you to take that thing off their hands?


Not enough. I spent $10 on it and was STILL disappointed. Kept it around for longer than I'd care to admit, too.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I had a Hannah Montana Washburn that was given to me. Sanded it down repainted it, looks alright.

And, I would only make fun of you if you were playing Norweigen Death Metal on it. Apart from that, nice guitar. I'd play it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why? The inlay is like the vine of life (vai, prs ltd run, schecter, other ibanez) and seeing "daisy rock" is no more offensive than squier or epiphone.

/bored at work


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

To that end, Daisy Rock was part of Schecter at one point anyway, wasn't it?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I never understand this comment. Fretboard inlays are for audiences, side dots are for the player. I have never been playing and looked at the actual board to see where I am. YMMV.


Don't forget the lowly bedroom player who sits on his ass. The way I sit, the fretboard tends to angle to my face more than when I stand.

It actually too me ages to learn how to play standing up, haha. I played for years in a chair.

@mhammer do you play sitting down? Just curious if you're in the same boat.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I have played standing ever since I started playing guitar. It helps get into the groove and move while playing. I always hated sitting down at lessons. I took a month of classical guitar and quite because I couldn't stand sitting hunched over the guitar.



adcandour said:


> Don't forget the lowly bedroom player who sits on his ass. The way I sit, the fretboard tends to angle to my face more than when I stand.
> 
> It actually too me ages to learn how to play standing up, haha. I played for years in a chair.
> 
> @mhammer do you play sitting down? Just curious if you're in the same boat.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Brother, this was my first guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I presume you were learning songs like this one: 

[video=youtube_share;HTN6Du3MCgI]http://youtu.be/HTN6Du3MCgI[/video] 

Ohhhh, the low hanging fruit (sic) in this thread...

Neil


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would. But not to your face. I'm too classy for that.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

My granddaughter has the Daisy Rock Butterfly model. Single humbucker, short scale and very nice to play. Would make a great travel guitar. (but it's shaped and coloured like a Monarch Butterfly)


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

You are playing. That's all that counts.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the attitude of your thought toward the guitar. It is much better than getting some relic guitar that makes it look to others that you've been playing for years. Humility and a guitar player................a great combination!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I found this guitar has a similar shape to the PRS Santana model. Unfortunately it is not built in left handed version.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

There's one the Jiji Calgary if you want.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/calga...us/1032015005?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the post but I play left handed.


----------



## willy.gee.357 (Nov 12, 2014)

If you can really play no one will notice the Guitar. If you can't, well I'm sure you can figure that one out on your own.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

When I was 18, yes. Now that I have (some) maturity? No.
Actually, I think it looks like it could be an interesting edition to a collection, or just a good player. I have a MIJ copy of something nearly identical that was my favorite beater for years. If it feel like a fit, plays well and has the sound you like...go for it.


----------

